# How do you avoid muscle fatigue while on a cutting routine/calorie deficit?



## josef1kr (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been on a cutting routine for the past two months and have been consistently eating about 500 calories below my maintenance level.  So far I have been consistently losing about a pound a week, give or take, but over the past couple weeks I have been feeling extremely fatigued especially in my legs. This doesn???t ever seem to affect my workouts, because once I get moving and the blood pumping I seem to have plenty of energy to power through my workouts (workouts consist of five min warm up on elliptical, five day split weight lifting, finish up with 20-30 min elliptical). I know that because I???m eating at a calorie deficit my body isn???t getting all the energy it would like, but it is necessary in order to lose some body fat. For the record, my diet is pretty balanced with an adequate source of complex carbs, protein and some healthy fats. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to avoid this terrible fatigue feeling and get some of my energy back, without adding additional calories to my diet? I would like to continue to cut fat at the consistent pace that I???ve been going, but this weak tired feeling in my legs everyday is killing me.

Height: 6 foot 1 inch
Weight: 165 pounds
Age: 22
Estimated Calorie Maintenance: 2975
Total Calories Eaten Daily: 2500


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 28, 2011)

I had a similar experience as you. In the beginning, all was great, but then the day-long fatigue set in after a couple of months. I switched to an IF (Intermittent Fasting) style of eating. Basically no breakfast or lunch, then a big dinner followed by a good-sized snack late in the evening. My 'eating window' was about 6 hours.  Odd, but yeah, I think the 18-hour daily fasting periods caused my body to be more efficient in using fat stores for energy.

Caveat 1: I trained in the evening after work, and *after* either the big snack (followed by big dinner), or after dinner, and followed training with the big snack.
Caveat 2: I later changed and had a whey protein shake in the morning when I got up, so I guess it technically wasn't fasting, however I did that because I wasn't seeing much muscle gain. The protein in the morning kept me losing weight, let me add muscle, however a bit of lethargy returned.

If you decide to try I.F., make sure you stick with it for at least 7 to 10 days. It takes a little time for all the adjustments your body has to make to take effect. I was noticing a difference after 5 days.


----------



## alan84 (Jul 28, 2011)

O.P, how did u calculate your maintenance calories?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just curious what your carb intake is on a daily basis? And are you doing a PWO carb? If its consistently relatively low, you might want to look at either a carb cycle or a regular carb-up to keep from stalling out.


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2011)

Reduce your training volume while cutting. Concentrate your energy on keeping the iron on the bar. This is NOT the time to do a five-day hypertrophy programme. 3-4 workouts a week, no longer than an hour, heavy compounds, 8-rep sets; think movement patterns rather than bodyparts. Short and heavy enough to work; then go home.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> I had a similar experience as you. In the beginning, all was great, but then the day-long fatigue set in after a couple of months. I switched to an IF (Intermittent Fasting) style of eating. Basically no breakfast or lunch, then a big dinner followed by a good-sized snack late in the evening. My 'eating window' was about 6 hours.  Odd, but yeah, I think the 18-hour daily fasting periods caused my body to be more efficient in using fat stores for energy.
> 
> Caveat 1: I trained in the evening after work, and *after* either the big snack (followed by big dinner), or after dinner, and followed training with the big snack.
> Caveat 2: I later changed and had a whey protein shake in the morning when I got up, so I guess it technically wasn't fasting, however I did that because I wasn't seeing much muscle gain. The protein in the morning kept me losing weight, let me add muscle, however a bit of lethargy returned.
> ...



Just started this seems to help. Sleep good too 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Built said:


> Reduce your training volume while cutting. Concentrate your energy on keeping the iron on the bar. This is NOT the time to do a five-day hypertrophy programme. 3-4 workouts a week, no longer than an hour, heavy compounds, 8-rep sets; think movement patterns rather than bodyparts. Short and heavy enough to work; then go home.



I do this type routine.  Been cutting for five months. Took off nine days. Upper fats and calories. Been feeling better.  

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

